# OsCommerce ?



## joemeca (Jun 5, 2006)

Does anyone know how to make bigger images in your shop and also when someone clicks on the product or image when it takes them to the product page anyway to show them a different image of the product?

cheers

joe


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm not sure what you meant by your first question. For the second question, the default OS Commerce allow only one image per product. However, there are contributions for you to add on additional images. I've never used it, but you can check http://www.oscommerce.com/community/contributions for a list of all available mods. You can also check http://forums.oscommerce.com for indepth support.


----------



## azorable (Dec 10, 2006)

You have to set the image size in admin under the configuration menu.


----------

